# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Wintergrass..

## Buddah

Inside of two months now! How many of you Cafe folks are planning to attend?

----------


## Spruce

I'm there.....

----------


## Pete Martin

Me

----------


## Pete Braccio

Me too.

----------


## Stinky Old Hat

I'll be there.

----------


## Buddah

Sweet!  I was a pretty regular attendee back in the Tacoma days, and am really looking forward to the Bellevue location for a change of pace/attitude.  Towards the end there, it seemed that the Hotel Murano/Sheraton wasn't terribly psyched by the presence of hundreds of bluegrassers taking over their facility.  Any thoughts out there about the Bellevue vs. Tacoma debate from folks who've experienced both?

----------


## banjoboy

I am from Tacoma and was really disappointed that the festival moved to Bellevue. However, my disappointment was short lived. The Bellevue site is awesome. The hotel staff wants the festival there and treated everyone with great hospitality. The festival is all under one roof and not spread out like it was in Tacoma. There is a ton of space for jamming, and when you're in a jam, you can hear. You don't experience that din of noise like the main lobby area at the Murano. For sure you should go. You won't be sorry. Is anyone going to River City in Portland this weekend?

----------


## rockies

Yes I will be at River City, leaving tomorrow (Thurs) morning looking forward to it after the hiatus last year. Wii be packing my Heiden A and hoping for a little jamming. But sadly can't make Wintergrass.
Dave

----------


## Spruce

> Any thoughts out there about the Bellevue vs. Tacoma debate from folks who've experienced both?


I quit going to Tacoma the last few years it was there because the Sheraton was such a PITA....
Hey, if you don't want us there, then we'll leave....
So we did...

The new site is much better on all fronts....

----------


## SternART

No Wgrass for me again.......I went 7 years in a row, starting with the year they had the DGQ Reunion.  
But I was employed and in the chips back then......things go in cycles.......I'll be back, but no vacation
to the NW for me this year.  You folks have a great time!

----------


## Austin Clark

I'm there again. The new venue is fantastic and it is a much better festival and has a great energy.

----------


## Mike Scott

I have never been, but plan to this year.  Shoot, its in my back yard almost!

----------


## Nolan

I'll be there.  The new Bellevue location is awesome... only downside is we don't have the church anymore for shows.

----------


## tiltman

I'm there!

I went when it was in Tacoma for a number of years...and it seemed when the Sheraton turned into the 'Moron-o' or whatever, that is was not a good vibe.  With trepidation I went last year to Bellevue...and it was great.  Nice hotel, nice staff, good jamming areas, etc.  The loss of the church was kind of a bummer but having the two main venues just a short escalator ride away gave a lot of flexibility.

Off to Rivercity tomorrow!

Kirk
Portland

----------


## Tim C.

I'll be there - giving a couple of mandolin workshops on Thurs. and Fri., playing with Rio Con Brio in the dinner theater on Friday night, and enjoying all the great picking the rest of the time, many great mandolinists there this year, yeah!  We're trying to get another big choro jam together like two years ago, most likely late late on Friday night, come on by and play some with us!

----------


## Buddah

I was always a big fan of Harmon's Brewpub in Tacoma for suds and such...anything similar to that in Bellevue (within walking distance of the venues)?

----------


## craigw

I'll be there with two new "Griffith/Loar" A-5 copies and an F-5. I'll be at the Music Caravan booth just down a little form Greg Boyd's. I hope to meet some of you there.

----------


## Gail Hester

I'll see you there everyone.

----------


## Buddah

Really looking forward to fondling/drooling over the Wilson and Hester mandos that I assume will be accompanying each of you (Craig and Gail, that is) to Bellevue...not to mention the usual Greg Boyd-induced slobberfest!

----------


## Mandobart

Again I will miss it; working that weekend.  I guess someone's got to keep the lights on...

----------


## zeke

I'm with Spruce; I gave up in the last days of the Tacoma experience, as much as I love the folks who put it on. And real life kind of made any expense other than the most merry for the money in-feasible for a while. But now that the tide has turned and WG has made its move, I'm definitely thinking the game is afoot again, my little droogs. I'm really looking forward to making my way north to partake in Wintergrass-ness again, and playing hot music until my fingers bleed with one and all yet again. See you all there...

----------


## uno

I'm in for all three days : ) 

Any word about a mando-tasting/meetup like last year?  I really enjoyed meeting quite a few people from the cafe, and the music was great.  I also believe scotch was involved...

Anthony

----------


## Glassweb

> I'll see you there everyone.



Gail, if you're gonna be there I'll make it down! Gots ta see da new goodies!

----------


## Glassweb

> I'll be there with two new "Griffith/Loar" A-5 copies and an F-5. I'll be at the Music Caravan booth just down a little form Greg Boyd's. I hope to meet some of you there.


Craig, i'm having a problem getting into your site... happens when I hit the Enter Here...

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I do believe you'll need adobe flash to see that site. It opens for me.

----------


## craigw

Glassweb, I hope you were able to get on, although the pics on the website are of some of my earliest stuff. I've built several more since we put the site together about three years ago. Getting ready to do an update of the site with pics of more recent instruments and sound clips later in the spring

----------


## Pete Braccio

Hey all,

The mostly final stage schedule and the workshop schedule are on the Wintergrass site now.

Pete

----------


## zeke

I'm certainly looking forward to seeing (and playing of course) you all's latest work; I'm sure it's fantastic. I really need to get inspired to finish all the projects sitting un-done out in the shop (been distracted by old motorcycle restoration and making a living the last couple years), and I'm sure your high quality work should do the trick! See you in a couple weeks....

----------


## RobP

i went last year for the first time... Bellevue was great!  Went to rivercity in portland this year, so I am not going to make it this year. 

I bought my current mandolin from Greg B. there last year.. a festival I will never forget!

Have f un

Rob

----------


## danb

If you happen to spot a cellist with a carbon fiber cello.. Say hi to Adam for me  :Smile:  He also looks a lot like Andrei Agassi, in case there are several carbon fiber cello carrying cellists in the jams.

I taught him squirrel heads in gravy, June apple, midnight on the water, and a few others in the short time we had to prep, so make sure he drops his top A to a G and gets busy!

----------


## Buddah

"He also looks a lot like Andrei Agassi, in case there are several carbon fiber cello carrying cellists in the jams."

Should we be looking for flowing locks or a cue ball?

----------


## adamspiers

Cue ball sadly  :Smile:  I'll also be carrying a silver grey cello case if I'm not playing it...

----------


## Buddah

I'm sporting the same look Adam...and am putting the money saved in shampoo and conditioner into an account for my next mandolin!  :Smile:  
Anyway, hope to see you there...it'd be fun to jam with a cellist for sure!

----------


## craigw

A couple days ago I got some studio shots done of my #11 and #12 "Griffith Loar" inspired WA-5s that I'll bringing up to Wintergrass next week. I won't have one of my Fs ready for this trip but will be bringing a really good Unicorn & Mustang F-5 that I can make someone a good deal on.

----------


## Buddah

Wow Craig, those look great! Look forward to checking 'em out...

----------


## Buddah

Very important question here:  Is there a good watering hole near the Wintergrass venue where one can get over-served and filled up on decent pub fare?  Can't fathom how I let the festival get this close without yet asking about this...

----------


## Pete Braccio

There's an Irish pub right across the street. There is a whole page of dining suggestions on the web site.

----------


## Spruce

Man, I hope we can make it off the island....
It's looking dicey....
Lots 'o snow...
I really hope to see ya all there.....   :Disbelief:

----------


## Buddah

I hear ya. I'm planning to drive over from MT tomorrow morning, which is starting to sound like a pretty macho thing to do!

----------


## mandopete

Most importantly, will there be a mando gathering?  I will be bringing the single malt (Balvenie Doublewood) and my trusty Collings #39.

----------


## Spruce

> Most importantly, will there be a mando gathering?  I will be bringing the single malt (Balvenie Doublewood) and my trusty Collings #39.


I'll host one in our room....
Got a little single malt myself, and a quiver of cool mandos to bang on, including a nice Gilchrist Model 4....
Stay tuned...

----------


## Martin Stevens

I'll be there!

----------


## SHORTY

I can't attend so Adam Steffey is taking my place, HAAA!

----------


## Patrick Gunning

I'll be there Friday and Saturday with my Voight.  See you there, and I'm down for mando tasting!

----------


## Tim C.

Nice to meet you, Pete, and sorry I missed a mando (and single malt) tasting if it did take place.  And real sorry I missed you Patrick, it's been awhile.  For all being in the same hotel for 3 days it's actually hard to get together - I only briefly saw Paul Lestock, the builder of my own mandolin!  Tho' I did try out a truly amazing F5 copy from luthier Wes Brandt - wow!

What an amazing festival - my heart goes out in gratitude to Patrice and Stephen, and everyone else involved, to Pete for doing the website, and hundreds of others who make this amazing thing happen - to Joe Craven and Beth Fortune and Renata Bratt for taking 80 kids (including my 8-year-old son) under their wings for two days and showing them how joyful and fun music can be, to the amazing soundmen, Dan, Dave and Jesse, and to all the mandolin students and audience members who came out and supported us - thank you!!!
Tim

----------


## Spruce

> Tho' I did try out a truly amazing F5 copy from luthier Wes Brandt - wow!


Wasn't that something??
Great sounding/playing instrument...   :Disbelief:

----------


## banjoboy

Wintergrass was awesome. I had a couple hightlights including meeting Adam Steffey and Sam Bush, and watching both playing with their respective groups (Sam Bush Band and Box Cars). It was also great to hang out and watch Adam Steffey try out Gail Hester's newest creation. He said that it had everything that he wants in a mandolin. Sam Bush also had good things to say about Gail's mandolin.

----------


## Glassweb

All Hail Gail!

----------


## chip

I don't usually use the word "awesome" but Wintergrass 2011 was just that, Awesome! Having this event at the Hyatt is just the best. I don't know what the Murano and Tacoma was thinking by not wanting Wintergrass but the event now is the best I've ever seen. What an absolutely great time I had this year. Dale Ann Bradley, The Gibson Bros., Boxcars, etc. wow!
If you've never been I would highly recommend scheduling your vacation, time off or whatever for next year. The young mandolin players for so many of the up and coming groups are just incredible musicians. I would say that Bluegrass is in good hands for many many years to come.  :Coffee:

----------


## Spruce

> I would say that Bluegrass is in good hands for many many years to come.


It's the non-bluegrass stuff that killed me this year....
Jon Neufeld rockin' an Esquire--cranked--with Electric Jackstraw was a highlight for me...
My new guitar hero....

And the Cajun music really gave the festival a great--literally--flavor...

Some scenes from WG:







Austin, in a rare moment of repose....

----------


## Spruce

Wes Brandt, who had some really cool instruments on display.....



Some of Wes's instruments.
'Dola in the white:





Electric 'Dola prototype:

----------


## Spruce

A Schenk "Little Ruthie" mando:

----------


## DSDarr

As others have said, Wintergrass was a blast again this year. Too much going on to take it all in though. Here are a few moments:

David

----------


## SternART

Looks like David was hangin' near the Swing / Jazz cats......wish I could have been there!

----------


## mandopete

Wow, great photo's Bruce!  I forgot my camera this year, but I seldom take any pictures so no big loss there.  Never got the mando/whiskey tasting thing togther - there's just too much going on, huh.

Since this is Mandolin Cafe I'll limit my gushing to the mando topics.  Really just two words from me here - *Joe Walsh*!  What an amazing mandolin player.  He performed with The Gibson Brothers and each mando break was a study in dynamics and musicianship.  He really knows how to end a break and got some serious love from the audience each time.  He also performed with Darol Anger's Republic of Strings so you know that takes some major chops too.

I picked up his recording called *Sweet Loam* and if you like great music you're gonna want to give this a listen.


....well, I bought six sets of EXP-75's so there's really no excuse now.

 :Smile:

----------


## gda(v)e

I'll second Mandopete's comments about Joe Walsh.  He was new to me and I was blown away by his rhythm playing.  It kind of reminded me of John Doyle.  Was that a Gilchrist A he was playing?

----------


## chip

It was a Gilchrist. I was helping out in the Wintergrass store when he stopped by with his CD's. I had my Gil with me and he came him and played it briefly before going on stage. Nice guy and great mandolinist. I also picked up his CD. He also sings although I didn't see him vocalizing with the Gibson Bros. Saw the Gibsons twice, Boxcars three times, Dale Ann twice, wow...what a great weekend!

----------


## mandopete

Yes, it was a Gilchrist.  I think it's somewhat new to him.  He is playing a Lloyd Laplant on the recording.

And yes his singing is really nice too. Check out *Mole In The Ground*.  I really like the version of *Early*, a Greg Brown song, where he is joined by The Gibson Bros.

----------


## Phil Jolly

It was my first time at Wintergrass this year and I can't believe how awesome the jamming was. I hardly made it to any shows because I couldn't pry myself away from the jam circles. I'm already looking to book my ticket for next year. Saw lots of great mandolins. Such a great time.

----------


## Nolan

This was probably my favorite Wintergrass to date.. as one person said, "It's the Rolls Royce of Bluegrass festivals"

I got to play the lastest Hester mandolin and it is Killer!   I was just browsing around on youtube and found this video of Adam Steffey playing it at Greg Boyds booth.  It's at about the 30 second mark.
You can see Banjoboy and Gail too....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWuLiq3JKtE

----------


## Tonear

Nice break at 2:00 by the younger of the mando players. Anyone know this guy and what kind of instrument? It really cuts through the wall of sound.

----------


## Phil Jolly

Tonear,

Thanks for the compliment. That's me you are referring to, and that's my Weber Elite.

It was kind of cool to find our jam on YouTube.

----------


## Rob Fowler

That other mando player looks like Mike Manetas who plays locally here in Humboldt County with The Compost Mountain Boys. Cool video and yes, your Weber Elite really cut through the mix ksig, though it might have helped since you were standing? Either way sounded great!

----------


## mandopete

A couple of other folks in the video are Fairley Sparks on dobro, John Melnichuk on fiddle and Alan Walton on banjo.  Fairley is a bit of a local legend and recently performs with a band called Lonesome Ridge.  John is a wonderful fiddler and part of many great NW bluegrass bands.  Alan used to be a programmer at KBCS when I started there many years ago and also writes for Bluegrass Unlimited magazine.

A pretty good jam to be in if I say so myself (and I do).

----------


## djweiss

Rob, that's definitely Spumoni playing the mando...

----------


## AlanN

Yeah, I second ksig break on Liza Jane, nice playing and tone. And the tune wasn't picked too fast, more of a lope.

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, Spumoni, I couldn't remember his name.  I knew it was something odd.

----------


## Buddah

Yep, pretty much awesome all the way around.  Anybody else sort've perplexed by the Blind Boys of AB at Wintergrass...?

----------


## Buddah

I should add that the Blind Boys are super talented, and put on a really great show.  They're music just seemed a bit out-of-place at what is (ostensibly) a bluegrass festival, no?  I'm all about the organizers stretching the boundaries of what we (the patrons) expect to hear at a "bluegrass" event, and Wintergrass in particular has done a great job of exposing me to genres of music that might otherwise have evaded my radar (the Choro stylings of Mike and Hamilton, solo Classical stuff by Mike M., etc.).  
Not trying (at all) to be out-of-line here, just wondering...

----------


## Phil Jolly

Thanks mandopete, I know Fairley from here in Utah but I couldn't remember the names of the other folks. They were a great group to jam with - all great players and singers.

----------


## Nolan

> This was probably my favorite Wintergrass to date.. as one person said, "It's the Rolls Royce of Bluegrass festivals"
> 
> I got to play the lastest Hester mandolin and it is Killer!   I was just browsing around on youtube and found this video of Adam Steffey playing it at Greg Boyds booth.  It's at about the 30 second mark.
> You can see Banjoboy and Gail too....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWuLiq3JKtE



Oops... that was a Hester mandola.  I showed up a few minutes after that and he was playing the latest Hester mandolin.

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, I didn't dig the Blind Boys of Alabama either.  It was like some sort of wierd Las Vegas act or something.  Really seemed out place from a performance perspective.  Wintergrass is always a wide spectrum of music, but it's focus seems to be more on acoustic stuff and this group clearly was not anything in that ball park.

----------


## Buddah

> wierd Las Vegas act


That's a really good way of describing them mandopete.  Great musicians for sure, and they appeared to be nice, down-to-earth folks as well (saw them hob-nobbing with festivarians in the hotel).  But their set was a tad on the glitzy end of the spectrum...maybe they should've brought in John Cowan to play bass/lend a bit of subtlety to their act!  :Smile:

----------


## chip

Well...Wintergrass isn't just "Bluegrass". Patrice and all seem to expand the perimeters so more people will be exposed to various genre's. It must have worked as Saturday night was completely sold out hours before showtime. This act brought people into the Hyatt that probably wouldn't have attended if the Blind Boys hadn't been included. A smart marketing move if you ask me. After talking with many that saw the act, they said they were blown away by the end of the show. They had people dancing in the aisles and their version of Amazing Grace brought the house down...

----------


## Buddah

Hey Chip,

Not trying to offend anybody here, and if you dug the show then that's all that counts.  I thought that my post(s) made clear that I'm a real fan of the good folks at Wintergrass for introducing "non-traditional" music into the rotation, and I'm certainly not denying that the Blind Boys are fantastic musicians.  I am suggesting that their style of music may have been just a tad beyond even the most liberal definition of what one might reasonably expect to see/hear at a music festival with "grass" in the name!  Again, this isn't to say that if it ain't bluegrass, it's crap...
Let's put it this way: If you liked the Blind Boys of Alabama at Wintergrass, then you'll love Neil Diamond at Merlefest!   :Smile: 

P.S.  That is a seriously cute dog you've got!

----------


## chip

Yo Buddha...actually I went in for a couple of songs and left to go jam down the hall. I feel that bringing to Wintergrass was a good move as the venue was sold out and that's a good thing for the Hyatt and Wintergrass. So having said that I think I'd pass on Neil at Merlefest! Thanks for the prop's for "Bear" our beloved Aussie that passed away last April. We lost three old friends last year, all aussies, Bear, Penny & Millie. We picked up three new puppies last summer, Cooper (aussie), William (aussie) and Jimmy Radar (papillion). Those three and Wagner (aussie) keep us busy to say the least....

----------


## Buddah

Sorry to hear about Bear, Penny and Millie Chip...that's always tough.  Fortunately, it sounds like barks are still pretty easy to come by around your place!

----------


## Pete Braccio

The Blind Boys sing southern gospel music. I've seen a bunch of bands at Wintergrass that do the same. The difference is that they come at it from a different direction. They have the whole 'revival' bit going on during their performance. 

That leaves a transplanted New Englander (me) feeling a bit weird. I love their music, know that they want to get the audience involved, know what they want us to do, but am too self conscious (stuck up?) to join in.

The music did blow me away though.  :Smile: 

Pete

----------

